# Martingale Collars



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a friend who was asking me about the Martingale Collars. 
I don't know anything about them. Have you used them with your dogs? Any advice?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

They fitted Bodie for one for obedience class. They observed each and every dog. All 12 of them. And talked with the owners, then decided on what collar. Every dog BUT Bodie (cause he ROCKS, lol) got some prong collar deal. 
Not sure how well it works, because we've only been to one class. We went on vacation, then he got sick. And the stuff we learned, he already knew. So, we've not even been practicing on a leash.
I'm anxious to hear what others think, too. Before I start working on him with it again.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

The training academy/day care I took Cody to requires the Martingale for all of their dogs. It looks very similar to a regular nylon collar but the dogs can't slip out of them. I liked it and still use it when I'm training the dogs. I don't use it all of the time because I prefer the dogs in harnesses when walking. If I had a big dog I would definitely use it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sally I adore these collars. My favorites are the leashes with the collars built in. You can order them online at http://www.allhoundsapparel.com/custom/list.asp?c=20353 The 3/4" are the perfect width for Havanese and she guarantees them for life. She's at most of the SF bay area shows. And at $17-$20 each, the quality can't be beat.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice patterns Lisa. Those are some of the nicest I've seen!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Nice patterns Lisa. Those are some of the nicest I've seen!


I agree! Thank you for the link Lisa! I usually get frustrated with my martingales because they have to fit over the head and be cinched down enough not to pull loose and then I am catching them in the hair and they already had a harness on because we were in the car.....well you probably get the picture. I just don't like to spend the day putting things on and off the dogs! The martingales are nice for walking and training and these look like they would simplify my life AND they are beautiful! Now, I just need to wait for hubby to take a shower long enough to get out my credit card... :becky:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we love martingales in our house. For Jasper we are using a plastic prong type and that has really helped him feel like we are more in control during walks, For Cash we use an all in one collar leash like the one Lisa showed (but not as nice) What I like about them is they work kind of on the same theory as a choke-- you can pull up for a correction but they only go so far. And the wider collar is gentler on the neck.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Martingale collars are designed to tighten slightly but not work on a choking action or pain principle such as the choke chain or prong collar (banned by the I.P.D.T.A.)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been using a harness and leash for Todd but it's such a pain to take on and off for walks..I hate leaving it on him all day..it seems uncomfortable. There's a posting at my Vet's office for a person that handmakes Martingale collars locally, I think that I'll check into one for Todd and simplify our lives.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to add that the woman who makes these collars is super nice and she's always got a kind word for the girls and a hug.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I love these, I use the ones Lisa posted*

I bought these at a dog show. The ones I have are soft on the inside and a little thicker so they don't choke. I use them for our quick in and out potty walks so I don't have to put on the harnesses. I don't use them for long walks because Riki pulls and would choke himself even with the Martingale on a long walk. It is harnesses for the long trips, the martingale for short potty trips...which in our house is about five times a day.

Are my dogs house trained? Or are they potty break trained! Who cares as long as they do their business outside the house!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Martingale collars are designed to tighten slightly but not work on a choking action or pain principle such as the choke chain or prong collar (banned by the I.P.D.T.A.)


When they were giving everyone those prong collars, I was in a panic. I'm not a fan of any kind of training that requires painful correction. If Bodie had ended up with one of them, I'd have come back with all kinds of reasons why I wouldn't be using it on him. We've only been to one class, but so far everything else has been REALLY impressive. I hate to judge this class based on the use of this collar alone. But, I admit..it leaves me with a bad feeling


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

so these are leashes and collars in one?

i have one like that in rolled leather, it's beautiful. i never use it though as mugsy pulls at times and he seemed to be choking with it. it might work on kaylie has she walks so slow she never pulls.
it would make my life easier as she moves constantly and getting the leash snap on her collar or harness is quite the chore.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Those do look nice...I may have to try them. I use a nylon collar and leash with the plastic snap closer. I've never had problems with them and I do put them on each time we go outside, but i leave the leash attached to the collar so I only have to put the collar on and we are ready to go.

Doc started a training class last week. They want everyone in a choke or prong collar when we come back on Tuesday. I won't use either, so we'll see what happens. Doc did a great job as far as heeling, sit, etc. and he stayed right with me. He's too scared not to!! If they make an issue of his collar, then I guess I walk out and loose my $65! I actually know how to train for alot of this stuff, but it's the socialization and exposure that he needs. He's pretty timid I don't trust him around other people until he gets to know them. OK...off subject. Sorry.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully was reading this post with me and looked at me with wide wonder, "There are other collars Mommy?" I told him there are, but our Martingale is the only thing we will use on him. He seem happy with this answer, jumped off my lap and went back to stashing and resorting his food around this level of the house. :crazy: 
Honestly, we got the collar/leash thing with Sully, and fell in love with it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia said:


> When they were giving everyone those prong collars, I was in a panic. I'm not a fan of any kind of training that requires painful correction. If Bodie had ended up with one of them, I'd have come back with all kinds of reasons why I wouldn't be using it on him. We've only been to one class, but so far everything else has been REALLY impressive. I hate to judge this class based on the use of this collar alone. But, I admit..it leaves me with a bad feeling


you know I felt the same way-- I totally resisted using a prong collar, but I had tried everything else with Jasper on our walks. and nothing I could do worked to keep him from going crazy every time a car came by. Our new dog sitter/trainer suggested it for him strongly and we tried it and taught him to heel using it--when used correctly they do not hurt the dog. and it has worked really well for Jasper who seems much happier on his walks now and it is very rare that he goes crazy with a car anymore. It was explained to me as an aid to help us portray to Jas that we are in fact the alpha. So I just want to say keep an open mind if you feel you need help teaching your pups not to pull. (ohh, but I still couldn't use a metal one, we got a plastic one that feels gentler to me)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh and I forgot to add that the woman who makes these collars is super nice and she's always got a kind word for the girls and a hug.


I can also recommend her - I bought some martingale leashes from her at a show. She forgot to ship them (there was a mixup and she told me she would be on the road for a few more days) but when I called her, she gave me an extra leash of my choice for free to make up for it :biggrin1:

For a long walk, I use a rolled leather collar (no mats!) but for a quick outing (to the vet, etc.) the martingale is so easy to slip over the dog's head, especially since my guys don't wear collars normally.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I always thought the martingale looked like a great idea. However, I was told not to use one on Rico, by his obedience instructor. She thought his hair would be a giant tangle in it. I have used a halti collar, which causes him to immediately pay attention, but he hates it! Makes him lose his sparkle. It was good to use at class, but not just out and about.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

iluvhavs said:


> I always thought the martingale looked like a great idea. However, I was told not to use one on Rico, by his obedience instructor. She thought his hair would be a giant tangle in it.


I did have trouble with Cody's hair getting caught in it whenever I took it off.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Isn't that strange? I've never had a problem with getting these off because they have a slide that you open to make it nice and big to get on and off their heads. Once the leash/collar combo is on them, you just adjust the slide to get the fit that you prefer around the neck. And the padded collar is so nice and gentle on their throats. Much better than event the other modified puppy martingale collars that I've seen.

I did talk to a vet tech today who said if you are around other dogs often that you should consider a harness rather than a collar/leash combination. Her point being that with small dogs, should you need to pick them up due to a stray dog or a fight, you can't injure them much if you have to "yank" them up out of harm's way. She did agree that they pull more on a harness but apparently they have special harnesses that have the design that makes it impossible for them to pull.

Personally I prefer these leashes, but since I hadn't thought of that safety aspect of a harness I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

since reading this thread i have started using the collar/leash combo on kaylie and the flexi on mugsy with a harness. it the best combo for our walks so far.
but i am looking forward to that pet walker leash...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Doc started a training class last week. They want everyone in a choke or prong collar when we come back on Tuesday. I won't use either, so we'll see what happens. Doc did a great job as far as heeling, sit, etc. and he stayed right with me. He's too scared not to!! If they make an issue of his collar, then I guess I walk out and loose my $65!


I'd ask for my money back and find a positive training center. Actually I'd have a whole lot more to say but that doesn't belong here


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a little premier martingale collar/leash for Pele'. It is great! I haven't had any problems with matting and we go for 40 minute walks. But then he is only 4 months old and only weighs 4.5 lbs. So maybe he doesn't have enough hair yet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just ordered a martingale for Posh from Lisa's link. They are stunning and just what I was looking for. I think I'll tell my mom about this site, because she's having problems with her sheltie mix getting out of her flat collar.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amy, that's what so nice about these - you just tighten up the slide to the size that you need but it opens nice and big to get over their heads. Thanks for reminding me that I need to order Romeo his own custom colors.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Eva said:


> I've been using a harness and leash for Todd but it's such a pain to take on and off for walks..I hate leaving it on him all day..it seems uncomfortable. There's a posting at my Vet's office for a person that handmakes Martingale collars locally, I think that I'll check into one for Todd and simplify our lives.


I got a "tie-out" harness for Cuba that he steps into. It is extremely easy to take on and off! I started off with a normal harness, but it was such a pain to get it over his head. My only issue is the harness seems to break off his hair. i am assuming this would happen with any harness though...

http://www.coastalpet.com/products/product_output.php?Item_Number=6345


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone who ordered from Linda at All Hounds. She said she couldn't figure out why she had so many orders last week. LOL So she said thanks to all you Forum members who ordered from her.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay ! Lisa! I am so looking forward to the new leash. I ordered a pretty rose pattern that looks awesome.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie has a rolled leather collar and it has greatly reduced matting in that area. However, she does tend to pull and "coughs" a lot because she is gagging herself. A harness works better, but again, matting is an issue so maybe I'll try a Martingale... I assume it works better if you keep it up right behind the ears.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Got Posh's martingale leash today! I love it! I'll take some photos later, but I think my mom is going to be very jealous and order one....now just need to figure out which size she needs! Thanks again Lisa for the link.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmm! Ever since a groomer "lost" Oliver's collar I've kept a spare in the car. I'm going to look into these.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sally they are really cool. I did get the leash combo, but I really like her designs and of course on Posh you can't see the cool part (the collar) and the leash is black webbing. It will work well because I don't have to have two pieces, but I'm thinking I may need to order a leash with a design and another collar!  Maybe for Christmas! I will tell Mumsy to just go with the collar. There are some great videos on Youtube that I can post on how to fit these collars if any one wants me to...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are some great videos about how to use a martingale collar the correct way.




and then watch this


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I had to post this here are well. I love leather... I love the weight of it for walking my dogs... and was delighted to find these leather, martingale/lead combos at a place called hogan custom leather on-line... Ironically they are in MA. I can't really speak to them as I have not purchased one yet (and it may be a while as I am on a spending boycott) But I really thought they looked nice

www.hoganleather.com/store/products/4_martingales/page/1/

they also have a rolled collar martingale collar/lead that would work nicely for long coats...

http://www.hoganleather.com/store/p...es/page/2/57_rolled_throat_french_martingale/

But I love the all in one concept-- our boys wear collars all the time, and I still prefer just slipping it over their head and tightening it up to hooking the leash... I once hooked to the tag by mistake and all of a sudden Jasper was off leash. It is also really cute, now Jasper puts his own head through the collar....and I love that the martingales give a little bit of correction but they can't really choke them.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow, Missy, those are very nice leads. I only have a slip collar rolled leather leash and it set me back $38 - so these are very competitively priced. What I've really come to love though are the new custom show leads - you pick your beads and leather and they custom make them for you. Oh my, such fun. Thank goodness my source has raised their prices, or I'd be ordering one for Romeo. LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Angela, show leads are about 4' in length with a loop at the end for your wrist, finger or thumb depending upon your exhibiting style. As to the beads, imagine any kind - from Venetian glass to







crystals. You can put wooden beads, metal or glass. Once you pick your four bead pattern, they are woven into a braided soft leather lead in about 2-3 places. If you really want bling, you add a single bead to the thumb loop. I'll take a photo of MeMe's - it's simple but very lovely.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*How do I put it on??*

I just received my martingale one piece collar/leash from all hounds. I've never used a martingale collar and can't figure out how to put it on. I watched the videos Amy posted but I can't seem to equate it to the one I have. Does the soft felt part go under her neck? If I do it like the video, the 2 metal rings touch and the video says they shouldn't. Help!!!


----------

